# Is my kitchen outdated?



## Ann34 (Sep 13, 2015)

I want to redo my kitchen with white shaker cabinets, perhaps some with glass. I also want Carrara marble counters with a cool backsplash and stainless steel appliances. My family is trying to talk me out of doing it, they insist that my kitchen is nice the way it is. While I know this is a huge commitment financially, I just feel my kitchen is outdated. I would love to hear your opinions. Do you like it as is or do you feel the white would look better? I had this kitchen done 16 years ago and if I renovate again, I have to make sure I get it right as I cannot afford to renovate the kitchen for a third time. Do you guys think the white cabinets will stay in style for awhile?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Looks fine to me.
Might add a crown molding at the top of the cabinets to dress it up.
https://www.google.com/search?q=kit...X&ved=0CFUQsARqFQoTCKvtl6Hx4MgCFcZeHgodpsgNHA


----------



## ZTMAN (Feb 19, 2015)

Kitchen looks nice to me. If you want white, you can get the cabinets professionally painted at a fraction of the cost of new.

To give it a new look, maybe experiment with different cabinet hardware, and new appliances, then take it from there


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

Take a peak..... This is one in process right now....




( From an investment perspective, and we do not know your market at all, generally speaking I don't think you are that far outdated that warreents a complete redo.... I kinda like the paint/new appliances approach BUT again, this is from an investment perspective... and if you really want a different kitchen... that's an important personal decision.)

This is windows 10 and is hanging on the attachment... I'll try below.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

White cabinets will show every hand print, dust, normal kitchen grease faster.
We own 3 houses, one with Knotty pine, (now that's dated) one with white oak, and one with white cabinets.
Only would we had to clean was the white one so far.


----------



## Ann34 (Sep 13, 2015)

joecaption said:


> White cabinets will show every hand print, dust, normal kitchen grease faster.
> We own 3 houses, one with Knotty pine, (now that's dated) one with white oak, and one with white cabinets.
> Only would we had to clean was the white one so far.


Thanks everyone! JoeCaption, I live in Denver Colorado. My style is older brick home with modern finishes. My home was built in the early 50's. I want a kitchen like this, but even better than this one in the photo below. Here is what I don't like, in Denver Honey Oak and Maple were popular in the 90's. Right now in Denver the trend seems to be the espresso cabinets, but I am already over them because that fad started in the early 2000.

In my house I am not loving the orange looking wood next to the oak floors. To me I think the honey maple makes the house feel a little bit like a cabin, which is not my style. I appreciate it though because my late husband loved the mountain style. I am very clean and finger prints will not be a concern for me. I do not like painted cabinets, I am very detailed person and I can always tell when someone has painted cabinets. Even when done right I can tell. Plus I know of a place where I can get them very cheap. With the new appliances, the cost of the reno will be about $21,000. That will include the carrara marble. 

Now $21,000 is a lot of money to me, so that is why I appreciate all of your opinions. Although $21,000 in Denver with appliances would be considered a very cheap remodel. You guys are giving me second thoughts.


----------



## Ann34 (Sep 13, 2015)

I just wanted to show you my house to show that I used a lot of white when decorating. I was also thinking painting the trim on the window. Painting the windows white for some reason does not bother me like painting cabinets. 

The dining room I did do darker...


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Your kitchen looks great and goes with the age of the house, Ms ***** and Span. :biggrin2:


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

*My 2 cents, that are worth all of that:*


1. I do not like white cabinets with stainless appliances.

2. I do not care for the look of the bar height "add on". It looks like a second thought thing to me, rather than a planned thing.

3. White cabinets WILL go out of style faster than you can say style.

*So:*

1. Have the existing cabinets painted or stained a darker color that compliments the floors, or stain the floors darker so they go with the existing cabinets.

2. Add crown to the top of the cabinets as mentioned earlier.

3. Your counter top idea is great, but you'll also need a new complimentary back splash (mybe a little less busy?).


----------



## HDS (Jun 21, 2014)

White will probably be in for awhile. Some of the accessories may go out of style though. One watch out though, using marble for counters. It is soft, ie chip, show cut marks, etc... and even sealed will be tough to keep stains at bay. Granite or other newer materials would be a better choice.


----------



## Ann34 (Sep 13, 2015)

Thank you everyone for your opinions. You all have made valid points! HDS, I was also a little worried about the marble, so I will take that into consideration and perhaps spend more time checking out all counter options. These days it seems everything goes out of style quickly. Just out of curiosity what type of cabinets do you think will stay in style for a long time?


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

Ann34 said:


> I just wanted to show you my house to show that I used a lot of white when decorating. I was also thinking painting the trim on the window. Painting the windows white for some reason does not bother me like painting cabinets.
> 
> The dining room I did do darker...


I don't think anyone lives in this house


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

What you have looks great.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

Yodaman said:


> I don't think anyone lives in this house



I've paid 5K to stage a home that does not look this good
...... my compliments

Edit.... I'm from Denver... not being personal... but generally what area are you in...is this Highlands?

Best

(I'm Genesee.... but the pic's I showed earlier are my son's place in SoCal.)


----------



## ChuckF. (Aug 25, 2013)

Your kitchen could be featured in Better Homes and Garden, leave it alone.


----------



## Tom738 (Jun 1, 2010)

*Don't do it*

Your kitchen looks quite nice as is and does not detract from the house in any way. That makes the upgrade a completely optional expense, even more so than most remodels. You say you can afford to remodel once more if you'd like but not twice.

So unless you're incredibly unhappy with the kitchen, I wouldn't even consider it. You never know when life can turn upside down in a heartbeat and an extra $20-60K would be incredibly helpful. Or alternatively could buy you some amazing vacations with family or friends.

Just my $0.02. 

Also, keep in mind that if you've exceed your long term capital gain exclusion on the home when you eventually sell it (or if it doesn't apply because you're no longer using it as your primary residence and don't fall under an exception), you can't include the cost of the old kitchen remodel in your basis adjustments if you put in a new kitchen remodel that replaces the old one. You get new adjustments for the cost of the new remodel, of course, but it reflects how much it just seems like a waste to tear out a perfectly nice kitchen. (This only matters in neighborhoods where the delta in home value over the period you own it exceeds your exclusion). Of course, if you're planning to live there until you die, that's less important.


----------



## Premium08 (Jul 28, 2014)

Kitchen looks good. Add some crown molding and possibly look into stainless steel appliances. I will say I'm not a fan of those bar stools, but that's just me.


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

I would replace the tile backsplash with some thing more neutral.


----------



## Ann34 (Sep 13, 2015)

Thank you everyone for your very kind words. I am blushing. I love to decorate, but I still have a lot to learn. I wanted to go to school for interior design, but my dear husband was ill and working full time was already too much on my plate. 

MTN Remodel: I live in actual southwest Denver and not the suburbs. 

Premium08: I actually wanted to change the bar stools, however, my late husband made those and I feel I just cannot part with them yet. Maybe add a cushion to the top?

I actually get a ton of compliments on the backsplash. I do not think the photo does it justice. The colors in the backsplash match the colors in the counter.

To be honest with you, I came in here hoping you all hated it and it would justify my decision because my family disagreed. I really and I cannot stress that enough, have my heart set on a new kitchen. But money is tight and I am really going to have to think this over. If I do remodel do you guys mind if I come back and show you?

What about the window trim? Should I leave that alone also or paint white?


----------



## jamesstarks (Oct 22, 2015)

The kitchen looks very nice. Does not look outdated at all. My first thought when I saw the pictures was that it looked very modern and relatively new. I wouldn't change anything first because of financial reasons, second because it is very open and third the cabinets and appliances all look fairly new to me.


----------



## RustNeverSleeps (Sep 26, 2015)

I would not dare paint over those natural wood cabinets. As others have mentioned, I might change the back splash (that stood out most to me, being a little busy) or add some crown molding, but those are minor quibbles. The current appearance is much better looking that most households including my own IMO. Certainly nothing to change unless you are tired of it. 

If I was itching for some change, I would first consider painting the walls, then changing the back splash, or cabinet hardware (changing the style and/or color of door handles, etc) before changing the cabinets which I think are a big plus as they are. But that is just one person's opinion. I might understand if you want to go with darker stain to add extra contrast, but I think you might regret hiding them under some glossy paint.

Edit: after a second look at the photos, I wonder if the door hardware does not need to be darker. The brushed aluminum color blends in with the wood almost too well. Black hardware would add contrast and play off the major appliances. Not sure if dark hardware is the right answer, but it might provide some interesting contrast. Just some food for thought, not saying I would pursue it.


----------



## RustNeverSleeps (Sep 26, 2015)

One more speculative thought. Although I think stainless appliances look nice, I envision HGTV a decade or so from now doing remodeling episodes on how the modern cool people are getting rid of their outdated stainless steel appliances. Much like Avocado, Orange, Mauve, etc. once were popular but are now sign posts of being very outdated. I think black and white are basic enough and not so popular, that they can escape this trend. But stainless has been so popular for the last decade that something will come along to push it out of the limelight.


----------



## 1acre (Oct 5, 2015)

I knew that home had to be in denver! oak floors and "granite" countertops. albeit, granite tile.... Denver is horrible for design.

if the OP is happy with the layout, I would do as others said, paint, change hardware AND then do countertops. Then appliances. If they really want the shaker doors, I'd hire a bubba shop to make them and spray them and replace, hopefully reusing all the existing hardware (hinges and glides). Paint the face frames while the doors are off...


----------



## lyna (Oct 29, 2015)

I feel your kitchen is simply marvelous!! And no, I feel the cabinets are better off with brown shade on them. Kitchen is a messy place, white would be difficult to maintain. Also the wooden texture gives it a classy look that no other furnishing or color can give.


----------



## lyna (Oct 29, 2015)

Its beautiful!!!


----------



## mariav (Sep 23, 2015)

You have an elegant kitchen already! But if you really want to renovate and make things brighter and trendy, I think you got the right idea. White never gets old.

Good luck on your project!


----------

